# Default Coleonyx Mitratus (Central American banded gecko) tips/advice?



## jeffery the gecko (Feb 11, 2013)

*Coleonyx Mitratus (Central American banded gecko) tips/advice?*

Hi

So partner and I will be getting a new gecko hopefully in September. (It's a wedding gift) We have a crested already and so want something a bit different- and the one to catch our eye the most so far is the Central American Banded. 

I am hoping that anyone that owns one of these could give some advice/answer queries?

I have been told and from what I have read that their care is almost identical to a leo- do they need a more humid area in comparison? Any other differences?

Looking to get either a 3ft or 2x2ft wooden vivarium. Would tiles/lino work or would they want an area to burrow in?

Planning on a heatmat- would overhead heating be necessary as well?

Thanks for reading, would be great to hear from anyone who has experience- any set up pics would be great as well.

:smile:


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Really? i always thought they looked like a glorified leopard gecko :whistling2:

Surely a Tokay or a gargoyle is more eye-catching. 

Cares almost identical, just need slightly higher humidity.

Nevertheless quite interesting to watch hunt in the evening.


----------



## jeffery the gecko (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks.

yeah I agree those are eye-catching but the Mitratus I saw in a shop was super cute and seemed to have a great personality :flrt:
and don't want anything that has a reputation for violence.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

jeffery the gecko said:


> Hi
> 
> So partner and I will be getting a new gecko hopefully in September. (It's a wedding gift) We have a crested already and so want something a bit different- and the one to catch our eye the most so far is the Central American Banded.
> 
> ...


Big Red One has a pair for sale in the classifieds, if you ask him I would think he will help you out. If you can find a copy of 'The Eyelash Geckos' in a local library there is a good write up on them in there, if not send me a PM and I will see what I can do regarding the article. 

Personally I would go with the larger 3' vivarium with overhead heat instead of a mat. Every person you ask will give a different answer though.



pk93 said:


> Really? i always thought they looked like a glorified leopard gecko :whistling2:
> 
> Surely a Tokay or a gargoyle is more eye-catching.
> 
> ...


There are more eye catching things than a Tokay and a Garg. 

Also which species care is, "almost identical, just need slightly higher humidity"?



Gavin.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

gavgav04 said:


> Big Red One has a pair for sale in the classifieds, if you ask him I would think he will help you out. If you can find a copy of 'The Eyelash Geckos' in a local library there is a good write up on them in there, if not send me a PM and I will see what I can do regarding the article.
> 
> Personally I would go with the larger 3' vivarium with overhead heat instead of a mat. Every person you ask will give a different answer though.
> 
> ...


It was badly a constructed sentence, the CAB and leopards.

Forgive me.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

pk93 said:


> It was badly a constructed sentence, the CAB and leopards.
> 
> Forgive me.


Right too it was for sure.



Gavin.


----------



## jeffery the gecko (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, I will look up the book and yeah was leaning more towards the 3ft so the little guy has got plenty of space.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Coleonyx are a little more work than leopard geckos, but aren't too tricky.

In my experience the main issue to attend to is making sure that they have access to a moist area at all times, particularly with mitratus which are from slightly more moist environments than some other species.

They will do well with warm end temps of around 80-85F, plenty of hides and cover using a mix of rocks/bark/wood and a substrate of eco earth and sand mix. A nice moist hide and feed them on small/medium crickets, small dubia roach nymphs and some mini mealies in a dish and they should do well.

Oh and I do have an adult pair available at the moment as Gav mentioned !

:whistling2:


----------

